# Can Anyone Do A Swap With Me?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Hi, i recently bought off an extremely helpful member a Status 530 Digital Aerial. All fine, really put himself out to be helpful to me for which i am very grateful. But the aerial i bought off him has the long pole, and because, i have a sat dish on the roof of the m/h, there is no room to site the aerial in the wardrobe, the aerial dish as it were is too close to the sat dish base. So i am asking has anyone out there got the same status aerial except with the short pole so i can site it in an overhead locker away from the sat dish So i am asking does anyone want to swap a long pole for a short version. You can pm me if you prefer.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It ought to be possible to shorten the pole with a little ingenuity.


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

I have had a friend look into that, he says a little more difficult than it looks, can you add your knowledge or expertise please to this topic .


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I've not done it personally but it ought to be possible to remove the winder shorten the winder shaft and refit the winder handle. Then shorten the pole accordingly i.e. by the same amount and reproduce the 5mm screw hole on the shortened pole.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1203403.html#1203403

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...4YDgBQ&usg=AFQjCNHbjysnZv6l8h1rCJGeqPvw87-S7Q


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,

Possibilities here. I asked for a long pole version but when I picked up the van they had fitted short pole. Decided not to bother asking them to change it but would have preferred the long pole.

The question is, is it easy for us to change the poles over? If so, I would be interested.

Jed


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Its important that your pole was fitted the correct distance from the locker wall or the internal support bracket (long pole) may not fit.
Also the coax for the short pole may not be long enough for the long pole so best to swap the head and pole


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Hi if it is the same Status 530 Digital Aerial, why can't we just swap the whole aerial. I mean the pole and the head, as mentioned in a previous post ( by a member) Pm me if you are interested. I could post mine it is £8.50 by City Link, and you could post yours for the same amount. I know the price as the member i bought it off sent it that way.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon,

The first point to clarify is the naming structure of these aerials;

530 & its replacement the 550 feature the short mast.
540 & its replacement the 560 feature the long mast.

As indicated by Techo100, the long mast must be fitted with a wall mounted support bracket, so moving from a short mast to a long mast will be determined by whether there is a gap of 40mm between the pole and a wall that is suitable for securing the bracket.

This information was obtained from the installation instructions here: 
http://www.gradeuk.co.uk/assets/pdfs/550/STATUS 550 Template.pdf

If you would like to confirm whether the mast can be shortened, call Grade UK on 0115 986 7151, option 2 and speak to Clint or Harvey who are both very helpful and will be able to confirm if this is possible.

Alternatively, as you are have a long mast and wish to have a short one, then you could look at purchasing p/n 0-2726/ASS Status 530 Short Mast and Drive Shaft SRP £19.95inc VAT from your local dealer, so long as they have an account with Grade UK

Regards,
Chris


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Jed,
Has your Status been fitted in the wardrobe or overhead locker? The longer one needs to be in the wardrobe to allow for the mast length/height.

David


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Mine has not yet been fitted at all, as i explained in my first post, as it won't fit in the space available on the roof due to sat dish. So i need the short pole versionb to fit in an overhead locker.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

dalspa said:


> Jed,
> Has your Status been fitted in the wardrobe or overhead locker? The longer one needs to be in the wardrobe to allow for the mast length/height.
> 
> David


Hi David,

The mast is in the wardrobe, so no problem with length.

Jed


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

No my aerial has not been fitted yet, due to roof space and the sat dish fixing plate, there is no room, as it would also interfere with the Heiki roof light, so i need the short pole version so it can be sited in an overhead locker


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The through the roof mounting parts don't need to be swapped as they are the same for both so just swap your antenna and pole


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

I am of the same opinion about just swapping the pole and the top, just waiting for jedi to get back to me.


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Unfortunately the member who was going to swap me the short pole for the long pole pulled out. So i got in touch with Clint at Premier, who was very helpful indeed, and for £19.95 i bought the small pole, and have swapped it over today, very simple as he said. So thanks again guys coming up with a doable solution for me.


----------

